# Dem Doris seine Frösche



## Conny (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

da Doris ihre __ Frösche so gerne mag und sie (die Frösche) uns so gut unterhalten haben, dachte ich, dass sie auch einen eigenen Threat bekommen sollen 

Ich fang mal mit dem an:


----------



## Inken (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

Prima Idee, Conny! 

Ich habe die kleinen Kerle auch unzählige Male abgelichtet, aber den richtigen Moment habe ich nicht erwischt...  Bin gespannt, wer mehr Glück hatte! 
   ​


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

hallo ihr beiden,

ich hab auch frösche in der cam gefunden 

@inken welchen "Moment" meinste denn


----------



## Inken (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

@ Mitch:  Den Doppel-Whopper..


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

ganz tolle Bilder habt ihr da gemacht  :gratuliere


----------



## steinteich (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

Es tut mir Leid....

ich __ störe nur ungern die "tolle-Fotos-von-Fröschen-Idylle" , aber ich möchte euch Long John Silver vorstellen (frei nach der Schatzinsel).

Wer sich bei Stevenson ein bisschen auskennt, wird wissen: Long John Silver, ansonsten ein recht fieser Geselle, hat mit dem Handicap zu kämpfen: Er nur ein Bein hat.
 

Wie ihr sehen könnt hat mein Long John Silver auch nur ein Bein, ansonsten aber einen recht gutmütigen Charakter. Ein bisschen nervös vielleicht.

Wenn wir uns unserer Terrasse nähern, die direkt am Teich liegt, dann nimmt auch ein Einbeiniger sein verbliebenens Bein in die Hände und flieht. Der arme Kerl springt dann ins Wasser, kommt aber dann aber nicht so richtig schnell vom Fleck wie er gerne möchte. Außerdem hat er, aus verständlichen Gründen, beim Schwimmen meist einen Drall nach links, auch das Tauchen fällt schwer.

Wie es zu dieser Verletzung gekommen ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Long John lebt aber nun schon einige Wochen mit seinem Handicap an unserem Teich.

So, nun freue ich mich wieder auf ganz tolle (gesunde) Froschfotos.

Gruß aus (dem endlich mal) sonnigen Hamburg,

Christian


----------



## Inken (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

Hallo Christian!



steinteich schrieb:


> ich __ störe nur ungern die "tolle-Fotos-von-Fröschen-Idylle"



Im Gegenteil, du bereicherst sie! 
Unversehrte Frösche hat wohl fast jeder im Teich, da ist ein solch mitgenommener kleiner Kerl schon etwas Besonderes!
Wie schön, dass er diese nicht unerhebliche Verletzung gut überstanden hat. Da sieht man mal, wozu die Natur in der Lage ist!  
Ich wünsche ihm ein langes Froschleben und euch viel Spaß mit eurem Long John Silver! Auf dass er euch noch lange erhalten bleibt! 

Obwohl, bei genauerem Hinsehen scheint das aber noch nicht ganz abgeheilt zu sein, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Doris (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

Huhu

Na da ist ja auch wieder mein lächelnder Frosch dabei. Aber wenn ich mir die Froggis so anschau - sie sind meistens am Lächeln.Gibts noch mehr Bilder von unseren lustigen Gesellen? Ich habs beim TT leider nicht geschafft, einen von unserern Froggis zu fotografieren. Ich weiss auch gar nicht wie viele Froschbilder ich schon auf meinem Rechner haben.
Würde mich über weitere Froschfotos freuen... 

@Conny
Hattest du nicht noch mehr Foschbilder gemacht? 

@ Inken
Vielleicht hat ja einer den doppelwopper fotografiert ​


----------



## susiwhv (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

Ich habe keinen Frosch


----------



## Conny (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

Hallo,

natürlich habe ich noch mehr Frosch-Bilder . People kann ich gar nicht so richtig. 



 

Meint Ihr die Zwei?


----------



## Inken (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

Conny hat den Whopper! 

Und wie schön der hellgrüne Aalstrich eine Linie zu bilden scheint! 

   ​


----------



## JoergK (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

beim Sonnenbad....


alleine, was eine elegante Körperhaltung... ;-)
 

und zu zweit...
 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## JoergK (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

und er hier noch...

 
muss doch mal prüfen, ob der Skimmer in Ordnung ist...


Gruss Jörg


----------



## elkop (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dem Doris seine  Frösche*

so schöne grüne teichfrösche habe ich bei uns hier noch nicht gesehen. schade  auch haben will!


----------

